

Google Code University - va_coder
http://code.google.com/intl/ja/edu/languages/index.html

======
dgquintas
The general (not just "languages" section) site being
<http://code.google.com/intl/en/edu/>

------
jacobolus
This isn’t exactly the same thing, but for anyone interested in the
tech/science side of photography (optics, human color vision, silicon sensors,
algorithms converting raw camera data to usable images, &c. &c.), I recommend
Dick Lyon’s series of “Photographic Technology” lectures at google, a couple
dozen hours of material:

<http://www.dicklyon.com/phototech/>

------
Tycho
Thanks for alerting me to this. There's also a lot of great stuff available
from the 'iTunes University' - whole video lecture series from Stanford among
others. You can also access most of the support material through the Stanford
website. It's awfully generous of them!

------
gislan
"New Features in the Next C++ Standard" doesn't work (deleted by user), anyone
got working link?

------
scottjad
I also really like <http://proglit.com/core-units/>

More geared toward beginners, it covers basic programming concepts, C,
Javascript, Java, Clojure, etc.

------
evanrmurphy
No functional programming languages? (Except for the bit in Python.)

